# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: چطوری پیش نمایش گزارشات رو سالم نمایش بدیم؟

## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

با سلام آیا راهی وجود داره بشه پیش نمایش گزارشات را دقیق به کاربر نشون داد؟ report listener چیه؟ تو Help فاکس چیزی راجع به اون پیدا نکردم. اساتید لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## masoud51

سلام 

DEFINE WINDOW winrep FROM 1,1 TO 50,200 IN SCREEN 
SET REPORTBEHAVIOR 90
REPORT FORM Myreport PREVIEW IN WINDOW winrep


یا
 SET REPORTBEHAVIOR 80
 REPORT FORM Myreport OBJECT TYPE 1  &&PreviewListener

----------

